# How to check oil injection ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just purchased a boat with a 2005 Johnson (NOT FICHT) 150 oil injected two stroke, and after already burning up a motor once because the VRO was not doing what it was supposed to, is there a way I can ABSOLOUTLY test to make sure it is getting the motor the oil that is needed ???????


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

*motor*

Here is a pict.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mix you a 3 or 4 gallons of gas in a small tank to run the motor on and measure what comes from you oil pump???? You'll need something to measure in small increments like CC's or metric.


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

do yourself a favor and disable the oil injection,

premix is the way with johnson/evinrude


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

baymotorsports said:


> do yourself a favor and disable the oil injection,
> 
> premix is the way with johnson/evinrude


There's your best answer right there. 

Nice looking ride you got there too. 

Sorry I really can't answer you question, but I also lost an OMC 200 hp motor due to a failed VRO. Replaced the power head and ditched the VRO and it was never a problem again. Also ran better and started easier.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Do not disconnect the VRO. Failure of the system is rare and most power head failures are blamed on the system when the real cause is a dirty carb causing a lean burn which takes out a cylinder. VRO's don't take out one or two cylinders. If the oiling side of the pump failed, all cylinders would be destroyed. Also there is a pressure alarm on the oil side that if it loses pressure, the buzzer will sound. The only way to check the OMC system is to mark the level on the tank and see if it moves. Also if it is smoking, its oiling. If you ever disassembled a VRO pump and seen how it works, you would be able to see that the pump can't pump fuel without pumping oil also. Pretty simple system.
If you mix the oil with your fuel there is a tendency to over mix and that is worse for the engine.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Captken thanks for sharing your knowledge on here. You always make some great points.

Also the buzzer will sound when the oil level gets low. Thats a good way to know its working. LOL. 

CCC it is good thing to always have extra oil on the boat. You never know.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CCC, CaptKen is right. They don't fail as much as there blamed too. When you get into trying to premix large quanaties of gas, it creates a whole different set of problems. The VRO is the way to go.

I'm not to familiar with the johnson but the Yamaha's system was almost bulletproof. It's hard to imagine your's being that much different.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok guys, thanks, I will just keep an eye on the reservoir and make sure she is using oil as I go and make sure to top it off before each use and also to have an extra quart on board at all times. I feel comfortable the system will alert me of any problems since when I turn the key on there are lights under the speedo that go thru a check list flash on then off for low oil, over heat and out of oil along with a buzzer that goes off when I turn the key on just to show you everything is working. I will stay with the VRO. One last question, there is a pressure ball to pump at the oil resrvoir (VRO) just like the fuel ball that you pump to get pressure at the engine, but unlike the fuel pressure ball that will lose pressure after a day or two it STAYS hard and really never loses pressure, why is that ????? And do I need to check it and maybe pump it every so often ???????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> just like the fuel ball that you pump to get pressure at the engine, but unlike the fuel pressure ball that will lose pressure after a day or two it STAYS hard and really never loses pressure, why is that


Oil is thicker, so it will take longer for air to work it's way into the line and lose pressure.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> Ok guys, thanks, I will just keep an eye on the reservoir and make sure she is using oil as I go and make sure to top it off before each use and also to have an extra quart on board at all times. I feel comfortable the system will alert me of any problems since when I turn the key on there are lights under the speedo that go thru a check list flash on then off for low oil, over heat and out of oil along with a buzzer that goes off when I turn the key on just to show you everything is working. I will stay with the VRO. One last question, there is a pressure ball to pump at the oil resrvoir (VRO) just like the fuel ball that you pump to get pressure at the engine, but unlike the fuel pressure ball that will lose pressure after a day or two it STAYS hard and really never loses pressure, why is that ????? And do I need to check it and maybe pump it every so often ???????


Do yourself a favor and keep a gallon, not a quart, of oil with on the boat.

I have never used the oil primer, fwiw. Also, look at the manual and get a good sense of the sequence of lights, etc. on the tachometer.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Recommended way to test if the pump is drawing the 2 cycle oil.

- Go to CVS and ask pharmacist for a larger syringe that is marked. They will most likely give you one for free.

- Disconnect oil hose at reservoir.

- Remove plunger from syringe. plug syringe into oil hose.

- Fill syringe to full mark, tape against boat to secure syringe.

- Connect water hose to engine and run it.

- Run engine at idle 15 - 20 minutes to get a reading on oil used.

- Check how much used at what RPM/Time against manual.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The OMC VRO does not have a separate oil line like the japanese engines. What you describe can be used on Yamahas and such that has separate lines that come off the pump. VRO pumps mix internally and the premix exits through one line into the carbs.
Please guys, before reccomending a procedure, be sure its for the correct engine.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im of no help but nice boat!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My bad I only know about the Yamahas, had to do that once myself. Don't the American models have one line from the oil reservoir to the pump? Just asking.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My bad also. I thought that the part of my post that read "I'm not to familiar with the johnson but the Yamaha's system was almost bulletproof. It's hard to imagine your's being that much different." would have covered me recomending a procedure for the wrong engine. 

What the Hell was I thinking????


----------

